# Simotion D



## nourdine (5 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich mache gerade mein diplomarbeit, und Thema ist :Machbarkeitsstudie über die Umsetzung Sinumerik (NC) auf Simotion (S7) unter Beibehaltung der gesamten Funktionalität der Maschine. Der NC-Programmablauf der Laserschneidmaschine muss auf das Simotionsystem umgesetzt werden.
Aber das problem habe ich nicht soviel Ahnung über Simotion D, und wie kann ich diese Programm (NC) auf Simotion D umsetzen???


----------



## marlob (5 Mai 2008)

Ich habe mit Sinumerik auch noch nichts zu tun gehabt. Aber hast du eine Funktionsbeschreibung der Maschine. Ansonsten solltest du die ersteinmal aus dem alten Programm ermitteln. Also du analysierst dein altes Programm und erstellst dann daraus ersteinmal einen Ablaufplan


----------



## Grubba (5 Mai 2008)

Weiß nicht, ob ich Dir hiermit weiterhelfen kann, weil ich die Simotion nur sehr oberflächlich kenne:

Eine Sinumerik ist halt eine NC-Steuerung in eigentlichem Sinne. Bewegungen werden im eigenen NC-Code programmiert. Der ist aber laut einer IEC Schlag-mich-tot standardisiert. 
Z.B. G2 o. G3 fü Kreise, G0 für Eilgang etc. 
Die NC bearbeitet dann nacheinander alle Programmsätze. Die SPS-Funktionialität läuft nebenher auf einer eigenständigen SPS. Von der SPS kannst Du dann die NC "fernbedienen", d.h. z.B. Programme aufrufen, Werte in die NC schreiben usw.usf. Die Kommunikation zwischen NC und SPS erfolgt über gemeinsame DBs, auf die die NC und SPS gleichzeitig Zugriff haben. Du hast also eine Trennung zwischen NC und SPS Funktionalität.

Bei dem Simotion Programm ist Siemens nun hingegangen, und hat beide Systeme zusammengeführt. Man kann nun direkt aus der SPS heraus Achsen verfahren. Dafür gibt es nun FBs, die von Siemens mitgeliefert werden. 

Inwieweit nun die Simotion nun das NC Programm ersetzen kann, liegt wohl am Anwendungsfall und an Dir  

Ich denke mal, daß ein Termin mit einem Siemens Menschen Dir da erheblich weiterhelfen wird. Wenn die was verkaufen können, kommen die sicherlich gerne mal (kostenlos !) vorbei.


----------



## nourdine (5 Mai 2008)

Anhang anzeigen CAM_ME_ACC.txt


Anhang anzeigen COP_S1_G.txt


Anhang anzeigen CUT_OP.txt


Anhang anzeigen ZERO_PO.txt


Anhang anzeigen MAIN.txt


Hier ist das NC Proramm.
Um diese Achsen (von laserschneidmaschine) numerisch steuern zu können, benötigt jede NC-Achse ein auswertbares Wegmesssystem und einen steuerbaren bzw.regelbaren Antrieb, der direkt mit der numerischen Steuerung gekopelt ist.
Dieses NC Programm ist auch für ein Kamerasystem geschrieben. dh.solange die Maschine den Glas schneidet muss es gleichzeitig Bilder aufnehmen.
Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## nourdine (5 Mai 2008)

*Simtion*

[
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen INT2_LOAD.txt


Anhang anzeigen GUD4.txt


Anhang anzeigen GUD5.txt


Anhang anzeigen MGUD.txt


Anhang anzeigen SGUD.txt


Rest Von Nc-pragramm


----------



## nourdine (5 Mai 2008)

Anhang anzeigen UGUD.txt


Auch Rest


----------



## Grubba (5 Mai 2008)

Sollte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen würde ich auf die Schnelle mal so sagen, weil ja soviel nun auch nicht passiert. Täusche ich mich, oder wird der Schnitt immer nur mit der X-Achse gemacht? Ist die Anlage sowieso nur ein X-Y-Tisch?

Das mit den Gebern an den Achsen ist für eine NC eigentlich immer selbstverständlich, die Simotion wird wahrscheinlich sogar imstande sein, die vorhandenen Servoumrichter ohne Klimmzüge direkt anzusteuern. (Wenns denn halbwegs aktuelle Umrichter von Siemens sind, Simodrive o.ä.) 

Die Umsetzung der Schneidbewegung das bei der Sinumerik mit

G1 X=Schneidweg F=SchneidGeschwindigkeit 

funktioniert, wäre bei der Simotion halt ein ein Funktionsaufruf der da heißt: 

_MC_MoveAbsolute

den Du mit den gewünschten Parametern versorgst.

Ansonsten: 
Hast Du denn schon Kenntnisse von Antrieben und der NC-Technik, bzw S7-SPS? Wenn nicht, wird Dir dieses Forum wohl nicht allzu sehr weiterhelfen können, dafür benötigst Du dann schon eher einen etwas umfangreicheren Lehrgang oder ein paar (mehr) Wochen Eigenstudium.


----------



## Closed_loop (11 Oktober 2008)

Das ist schon eine herausfordernde Aufgabe...

Ich habe zwar keine Zeit, mir die NC-Programme im Detail anzusehen- kann Dir aber ein paar Basis Infos geben die vielleicht helfen.

SINUMERIK und SIMOTION sind zunächst einmal zwei völlig getrennte Systeme mit unterschiedlichen Zielmärkten.
SINUMERIK ist die Steuerung für Werkzeugmaschinen (Machine Tools). Das sind beispielsweise Laserschneiden, Drehen, Fräsen, usw.
SIMOTION ist die Steuerung (bzw. Motion Control System) für Produktionsmaschinen. Dazu gehören z.B. Verpackungsmaschinen, Druckmaschinen, Presse usw.

Für die Applikationen einer Werkzeugmaschine benötigt man die Interpolationen von Achsen, die meist über eine komplexe Kinematik miteinander verbunden sind.
Bei Produktionsmaschinen sind die Achsen i.d.R. nicht über eine Kinematik verbunden sondern bewegen sich (machanisch gesehen) unabhängig. Hier besteht vielmehr die Aufgabe, die Achsen zueinander zu synchronisieren. früher hat man das mit einer Königswelle gemacht- heute geschieht dies über elektronische Kurvenscheiben. Eine Ausnahme stellt die Verladesektion einer Verpackungsmaschine dar. Hier gibt es sog. Top-Loader an denen Achsen über eine Mechanik miteinander verbunden sein können. Für diese Applikationen gibt es seit ca. einem Jahr eine  Lösung für SIMOTION, die eine echte Interpolation wie bei der SINUMERIK beinhaltet. 

Mit dieser Interpolationslösung hat man jetzt theoretisch die Möglichkeit, Funktionen die man normalerweise mit einer SINUMERIK lösen würde, mit SIMOTION zu lösen. Dies ist jedoch nicht die eigentliche Zielsetzung von SIMOTION. Die meisten Machine Tool Applikationen wird man auch weiterhin nur mit einer SINUMERIK lösen können, da SIMOTION nicht alle Kinematiken unterstützt, nicht mehr als 3D Interpolation- und auch keine Funktionen wie "look-ahead" unterstützt.
Ob man eine Applikation (wie Deine Lasercutting Maschine) mit SIMOTION lösen kann, muss man im Einzelfall prüfen (was ja die Aufgabe der Diplomarbeit ist).

Die Programmierung ist - wie mein Vorredner richtig sagte - völlig unterschiedlich zwischen einer SINUMERIK und SIMOTION. SINUMERIK arbeitet mit dem sog. G-Code- SIMOTION mit Motion Control Befehlen (z.B. in ST).

Ich kann Dir den SIMOTION Programmierkurs von Siemens ans Herz legen. Der ist wirklich gut. Ohne den halte ich die Aufgabe für fast aussichtslos (SIMOTION ist ein relativ komplexes System). 

Kenntnisse der S7 helfen Dir hier nicht wirklich weiter. Das SIMOTION System ist nicht SIMATIC (S7) kompatibel. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein paar allgemeine Infos geben.

Viel Erfolg!


----------

